# No Blue Water at Edge or Nipple



## bamajdk (Feb 27, 2014)

Went to Edge & Nipple on Monday, July 10. Water was literally brown/green; I guess due to all the rain water over past few weeks. Salinity was very low at surface - yes I tasted... always do. I've not seen water that dirty that far out before.

Still, plenty of Bonita & King hitting trolled lures and bigger kings (20-30 lbs) hitting dropped cigar minnows 100 ft down over edge.

Hopefully someone has insight as to how long this will last...


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

the rip is about 70 - 80 miles due south of pcola. kinda quiet lately as to how good it is out there.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Went out Sunday, edge, nipple, spur and tracked back east looking for good water. I found a nice change with weeds south west of the ozark. Loooong trip but landed a few turkey mahi and had a missed opportunity at some busting yellowfin in the 40-60 lb range. Found a broken off fad loaded with tripletail but couldn't get past the baby jack goon squad.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

*Picture of Gulf*

Here you go! Nice eddy of green water just to the east of the spur.. should be able to pick up some wahoo... otherwise..gotta run 80 miles s or ssw of pcola


----------

